# 75-80 MPH Vibration



## drive90 (Aug 16, 2007)

I've been meaning to post here about this...

A few weeks back I had the dealer perform a road force balance on my car. I'd driven it from Fort Lauderdale, where I purchased it new, to Atlanta and had a nagging, subtle, vibration at interstate speeds. I assumed one of the wheels wasn't balanced properly. 

Well, after the road force balance the vibration is nearly the same. I can feel it in the steering wheel and in my seat. 

FYI my car is completely stock with 2,200 miles now. 

Are there any known issues? Anyone else experience something similar? I did a ride along with a tech but he wouldn't drive the car because he didn't want to get a ticket in the 65MPH zones around Atlanta. 

Next step is to go back and have another tech drive us north up 85 where it's 70, I guess...


----------



## RUPERTPUPKIN (May 25, 2010)

19s with mag ride? 

I feel this sometimes and assumed the stock wheels and tires were not balanced properly. I plan to test my theory when my summer wheels and tires go back on in a few weeks. Definitely feels like wheel balancing. 






drive90 said:


> I've been meaning to post here about this...
> 
> A few weeks back I had the dealer perform a road force balance on my car. I'd driven it from Fort Lauderdale, where I purchased it new, to Atlanta and had a nagging, subtle, vibration at interstate speeds. I assumed one of the wheels wasn't balanced properly.
> 
> ...


----------



## drive90 (Aug 16, 2007)

RUPERTPUPKIN said:


> 19s with mag ride?
> 
> I feel this sometimes and assumed the stock wheels and tires were not balanced properly. I plan to test my theory when my summer wheels and tires go back on in a few weeks. Definitely feels like wheel balancing.


Yes, precisely. Maybe it's crappy OEM tires? I've had half a mind to put Michelin Pilot Super Sport tires on it, anyways. There was a night an day difference on my previous car, an IS 350 F-Sport, between stock and them.


----------



## Diztek (May 27, 2004)

i think your tires should still be under manufacturer warranty.


----------



## prelag (Jun 27, 2007)

New S3 with 500 miles here. Have mag ride with 19inch wheels. Also have vibration under seat and a little vibration in steering wheel once I pass 65-70MPH.


----------



## soulflyer (Feb 18, 2012)

drive90 said:


> Yes, precisely. Maybe it's crappy OEM tires? I've had half a mind to put Michelin Pilot Super Sport tires on it, anyways. There was a night an day difference on my previous car, an IS 350 F-Sport, between stock and them.


I remember last year when I had the PSS installed my mechanic telling me that he was surprised how well 'rounded' the tires were, he had to put weights only on two of the four tires when he mounted them.


----------



## davera3 (Jul 26, 2014)

I feel this in my A3 as well (18") from day 1 *and* I have the Pilot Super Sports. FWIW, my GTI had a similar..hum?... at the same speeds. I had the tech replace my left front wheel bearing when the right one went (after 3 trips of 'tire and road balancing -- which didn't do much'), and its much better now.


----------



## drive90 (Aug 16, 2007)

davera3 said:


> I feel this in my A3 as well (18") from day 1 *and* I have the Pilot Super Sports. FWIW, my GTI had a similar..hum?... at the same speeds. I had the tech replace my left front wheel bearing when the right one went (after 3 trips of 'tire and road balancing -- which didn't do much'), and its much better now.


How much did wheel bearings set you back? I doubt Audi Atlanta is going to replace them just because I asked nicely.


----------



## BEM10001 (May 14, 2007)

Check for a bent rim as well


----------



## drive90 (Aug 16, 2007)

BEM10001 said:


> Check for a bent rim as well


Haven't hit anything that would have bent one plus the road force balance is supposed to be able to deduce that or not...


----------



## BEM10001 (May 14, 2007)

drive90 said:


> Haven't hit anything that would have bent one plus the road force balance is supposed to be able to deduce that or not...


Hm - maybe I am just used to BMW rims that bend if you look at them funny. That was the fix when I had an issue exactly like you are describing.


----------



## davera3 (Jul 26, 2014)

drive90 said:


> How much did wheel bearings set you back? I doubt Audi Atlanta is going to replace them just because I asked nicely.


Both covered under warranty. The right side was *real* obvious, and when my performance shop said the left front also was 'making sounds', I brought the issue up with the dealer, who after unsuccessfully trying to blame my 'modifications' (ie 10mm spacers), replaced that side as well.


----------



## Tommyzors (Apr 16, 2016)

davera3 said:


> Both covered under warranty. The right side was *real* obvious, and when my performance shop said the left front also was 'making sounds', I brought the issue up with the dealer, who after unsuccessfully trying to blame my 'modifications' (ie 10mm spacers), replaced that side as well.


Made an account just for this.

My 2016 has about 3500 miles on it and when going over 80 the gas pedal would have a constant vibration along with a loud humming noise. Rotated and balanced wheels and the problem diminished somewhat but still can be reproduced around 35mph.
Took the car to the dealer and they verified the noise but not vibration. 

Apparently there is a TSB out for this, 2042603/1 and they will be replacing the wheel bearing. I say if anybody is having any similar issues give that TSB number to the service adviser.


----------



## Tommyzors (Apr 16, 2016)

I have a similar issue and I bought my car in today for a wheel bearing replacement. There is a TSB out, 2042603/1. Definitely let your service adviser know about that TSB.


----------



## drive90 (Aug 16, 2007)

Thanks for that info. I gave that TSB number to my service advisor today and dropped the car off.


----------

